
How to Make a File Browser in Ubuntu? - nishant_ingle
Please tell which things I need to learn to make a file browser in ubuntu or any linux
======
jimnotgym
Sounds like you need to learn about GUI programming. Do you already know a
programming language? We can make suggestions to fit in GUI frameworks?

------
dorkusmagnus
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=linux+file+manage...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=linux+file+manager&type=)

------
TheRealGL
Files.

